# AEB with 5d Mark III?



## Majeed Badizadegan

Man oh man, I was hoping the 5d Mark III would have everything and leave nothing to be desired. :banghead:

This is specifically a feature that HDR shooters appreciate, thus posted in the HDR Discussions section specifically targeted to those who shoot HDR. 

 There was one particular spec I was _really _hoping for (AEB 2, 3, 5, 7 @ 1/3EV, 1/2EV and 1EV. 

I'm not sure what to make of it now that it's finally here (_a very important spec to me)_ So the Mark III will have:


AE Bracketing±3 (2, 3, 5, 7 frames at* 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)*




via: Canon EOS 5D Mark III: Digital Photography Review

But tons of the Nikon cameras from the top down do full EV steps. 

Nikon D3x:

AE Bracketing(2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV steps)




Nikon D800

AE Bracketing(2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV steps)




Heck, even the D300s does the same.

So the 5d M III won't do full EV steps even though the AEB has been expanded to 7... 

I have to say I'm a little disappointed. A small stat indeed, but when you look at Canon's history of crappy AEB options this just seems WEIRD. 

One spec may not be a deal-maker/breaker, but it is surely a consideration for my intended purposes. Man, the d800 @ $500 less + higher resolution + better AEB is looking good to me. 

What do you make of this?


----------



## Derrel

Canon has long been faulted for its sub-par AEB options, and this continues the tradition of idiotic choices made at Canon HQ. I am really surprised that there is not a choice of full EV bracketing steps....I mean, sheesh...have they ever heard of HDR over there? This is not some "physical" design parameter, but merely a simple software design choice...one that many users are not going to be happy with.

Some of the other specs on the just announced 5D-III sound pretty sweet though...color-aware light metering, vastly updated AF system, etc.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Derrel said:


> Canon has long been faulted for its sub-par AEB options, and this continues the tradition of idiotic choices made at Canon HQ. I am really surprised that there is not a choice of full EV bracketing steps....I mean, sheesh...have they ever heard of HDR over there? This is not some "physical" design parameter, but merely a simple software design choice...one that many users are not going to be happy with.Some of the other specs on the just announced 5D-III sound pretty sweet though...color-aware light metering, vastly updated AF system, etc.


You may be preaching to the choir but I couldn't agree more.What gives? I mean, to resolve this problem wouldnt take much. You're absolutely right, it is a simple software mod. Sigh. How out of touch is Canon is with the needs of HDR photographers is just  sad. 

Expanding to 7 is a nice nod in this direction but why half ass it? That's going to give me what, maximum -1 & 1/2 to + 1 & 1/2? Weak sauce !


----------



## Rephargotohp

You're not understanding the Spec correctly. The 1/3 or 1/2 adjustment increment is no different than Canon's have ALWAYS been.
The spec your missing +-3EV. That's the maximum range so you can go from-3 V to +3 Ev. The adjustments are in increments of 1/2 or 1/3 EV (depending on how you have your stop increments set in CF's)

The Old 5D have been the same except the max was 3 Exposures +-2EV

All the 1/2 or 1/ EV increments mean is, say you select 3 Exposures, The first click of the dial will be -1/3 0, +1/3, the next click of the dial will be -2/3 0, +2/3 and so on till you hit  a maximum of -3, 0. +3EV If you select +-3EV and 7 exposure it's STILL the same maximum range just divided into 7 division -3,-2,-1 0, +1 +2 +3

Chose 5 and you get -3. -1.5 , 0 +1.5, + 3

You're all upset for nothing, It's fine, It's great


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Rephargotohp said:


> You're not understanding the Spec correctly. The 1/3 or 1/2 adjustment increment is no different than Canon's have ALWAYS been.
> The spec your missing +-3EV. That's the maximum range so you can go from-3 V to +3 Ev. The adjustments are in increments of 1/2 or 1/3 EV (depending on how you have your stop increments set in CF's)
> 
> The Old 5D have been the same except the max was 3 Exposures +-2EV
> 
> All the 1/2 or 1/ EV increments mean is, say you select 3 Exposures, The first click of the dial will be -1/3 0, +1/3, the next click of the dial will be -2/3 0, +2/3 and so on till you hit  a maximum of -3, 0. +3EV If you select +-3EV and 7 exposure it's STILL the same maximum range just divided into 7 division -3,-2,-1 0, +1 +2 +3
> 
> Chose 5 and you get -3. -1.5 , 0 +1.5, + 3
> 
> You're all upset for nothing, It's fine, It's great



Wow, thanks for shedding some light on this for me. 

Yeah I was disappointed but I misinterpreted the specs apparently.:er: I'd rather be wrong about this one than right about it 

 Thanks Rephargotohp.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Rephargotohp said:


> You're not understanding the Spec correctly. The 1/3 or 1/2 adjustment increment is no different than Canon's have ALWAYS been.
> The spec your missing +-3EV. That's the maximum range so you can go from-3 V to +3 Ev. The adjustments are in increments of 1/2 or 1/3 EV (depending on how you have your stop increments set in CF's)
> 
> The Old 5D have been the same except the max was 3 Exposures +-2EV
> 
> All the 1/2 or 1/ EV increments mean is, say you select 3 Exposures, The first click of the dial will be -1/3 0, +1/3, the next click of the dial will be -2/3 0, +2/3 and so on till you hit  a maximum of -3, 0. +3EV If you select +-3EV and 7 exposure it's STILL the same maximum range just divided into 7 division -3,-2,-1 0, +1 +2 +3
> 
> Chose 5 and you get -3. -1.5 , 0 +1.5, + 3
> 
> You're all upset for nothing, It's fine, It's great



I cross-referenced your post on another forum (CR) because I want to make sure this is how it works and this is the response I got:



> No.
> 
> There's two bits of information that are being conflated to confuse you.
> 
> 1) You can set the HDR ev 'value' up to 3 in either 1/3 increments or 1/2 increments.
> 
> 2) You can then set the HDR to do either 2, 3, 5 or 7 shots.
> 
> e.g.
> If you set the HDR value to 1 and 1/3 and then set the HDR to 5 shots it would do them at:
> -2 and 2/3
> -1 and 1/3
> 0
> 1 and 1/3
> 2 and 2/3
> 
> If you set the value to 3 and then shots to 7 it would do: -9, -6, -3, 0, 3, 6, 9
> 
> 
> If you set the HDR value to be 2.5 and then set the HDR to take 2 shots, it would one shot at -2.5ev and one at 0 ev.
> 
> At least that's how it works on the 1DMKiii which has the same wording for the HDR settings.


----------



## Bynx

It seems to me that camera will never take 7 or 9 shots 1 EV apart to give you -4, -3, -2, -1, 0, +1, +2, +3, +4


----------



## Rephargotohp

Rotanimod said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not understanding the Spec correctly. The 1/3 or 1/2 adjustment increment is no different than Canon's have ALWAYS been.
> The spec your missing +-3EV. That's the maximum range so you can go from-3 V to +3 Ev. The adjustments are in increments of 1/2 or 1/3 EV (depending on how you have your stop increments set in CF's)
> 
> The Old 5D have been the same except the max was 3 Exposures +-2EV
> 
> All the 1/2 or 1/ EV increments mean is, say you select 3 Exposures, The first click of the dial will be -1/3 0, +1/3, the next click of the dial will be -2/3 0, +2/3 and so on till you hit a maximum of -3, 0. +3EV If you select +-3EV and 7 exposure it's STILL the same maximum range just divided into 7 division -3,-2,-1 0, +1 +2 +3
> 
> Chose 5 and you get -3. -1.5 , 0 +1.5, + 3
> 
> You're all upset for nothing, It's fine, It's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cross-referenced your post on another forum (CR) because I want to make sure this is how it works and this is the response I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> There's two bits of information that are being conflated to confuse you.
> 
> 1) You can set the HDR ev 'value' up to 3 in either 1/3 increments or 1/2 increments.
> 
> 2) You can then set the HDR to do either 2, 3, 5 or 7 shots.
> 
> e.g.
> If you set the HDR value to 1 and 1/3 and then set the HDR to 5 shots it would do them at:
> -2 and 2/3
> -1 and 1/3
> 0
> 1 and 1/3
> 2 and 2/3
> 
> If you set the value to 3 and then shots to 7 it would do: -9, -6, -3, 0, 3, 6, 9
> 
> 
> If you set the HDR value to be 2.5 and then set the HDR to take 2 shots, it would one shot at -2.5ev and one at 0 ev.
> 
> At least that's how it works on the 1DMKiii which has the same wording for the HDR settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In the first place, The 1D MKII does not have the same spec...and why is he calling it HDR mode? Anyway, The spec on the 1D MKII is +-3EV in 1/3 Increments 3 Shots. So I'm not sure how he would know how 5 or 7 shots works. And then he is just wrong about how it works even on a MKIII

Think of it,-9 to + 9...an 18EV spread...Really?

Take your Canon Camerra you have now and go to AEB and look at it. and watch how it works. The range will spread From 0 to 2 (or 3EV), For 3 shots, First is 1/3 0 +1/3, Next is 2/3 0 +2/3 next is 1 0 +1 all the way to+=2EV or 3EV depending on your camera. If your camera does max +-2EV the spread will be 4 stops total, If it's +-3EV the spread will be 6 stops, and then it just depends how it will slice that up 2,3,5,7

And then you can use EC + AEB to get wider bracketing


----------



## MLeeK

Bynx said:


> It seems to me that camera will never take 7 or 9 shots 1 EV apart to give you -4, -3, -2, -1, 0, +1, +2, +3, +4


This was my thought process as well-HOWEVER... I am not an HDR shooter. I might like to try it out someday, but I need more time on my hands first. Or something that really strikes me as 'this would be amazing in HDR.' 
Of course... then I'd have to take a class (or a few) to figure out what the hell I am doing cuz I am clueless. 

So... My 2¢ is totally worthless today. Just thought I'd let you guys laugh at me for being totally illiterate for a minute!


----------



## myshkin

Rotanimod - Where do you see the D800 only does 7 frames? I keep seeing people say this, but on the nikon website it says exposure bracketing is 2-9 frames at up to 1ev(same as the D700)


----------



## Avernar

Rephargotohp said:


> In the first place, The 1D MKII does not have the same spec...and why is he calling it HDR mode? Anyway, The spec on the 1D MKII is +-3EV in 1/3 Increments 3 Shots. So I'm not sure how he would know how 5 or 7 shots works. And then he is just wrong about how it works even on a MKIII


Read the quote again.  He's talking about a 1D MKIII and not a 1D MKII.  If the MKII is like the MKII N I had then you can change the 3 shots to 5 and 7 through the hidden CF settings but not on the fly through the regular menus. That's why the spec on the MKII and II N only says 3 shot. 





Rephargotohp said:


> Think of it,-9 to + 9...an 18EV spread...Really?


What's so hard to belive about that?  It's just picking existing shutter speeds that the camera can do already.  You can do the exact same thing manually. I have done 7 shot 18EV HDR photos with my 1D MKII N and it was the one thing I miss when I switched to the 5D MKII.Check out this page for what  each camera can do: Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model


----------



## fokker

Rotanimod said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not understanding the Spec correctly. The 1/3 or 1/2 adjustment increment is no different than Canon's have ALWAYS been.
> The spec your missing +-3EV. That's the maximum range so you can go from-3 V to +3 Ev. The adjustments are in increments of 1/2 or 1/3 EV (depending on how you have your stop increments set in CF's)
> 
> The Old 5D have been the same except the max was 3 Exposures +-2EV
> 
> All the 1/2 or 1/ EV increments mean is, say you select 3 Exposures, The first click of the dial will be -1/3 0, +1/3, the next click of the dial will be -2/3 0, +2/3 and so on till you hit  a maximum of -3, 0. +3EV If you select +-3EV and 7 exposure it's STILL the same maximum range just divided into 7 division -3,-2,-1 0, +1 +2 +3
> 
> Chose 5 and you get -3. -1.5 , 0 +1.5, + 3
> 
> You're all upset for nothing, It's fine, It's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cross-referenced your post on another forum (CR) because I want to make sure this is how it works and this is the response I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> There's two bits of information that are being conflated to confuse you.
> 
> 1) You can set the HDR ev 'value' up to 3 in either 1/3 increments or 1/2 increments.
> 
> 2) You can then set the HDR to do either 2, 3, 5 or 7 shots.
> 
> e.g.
> If you set the HDR value to 1 and 1/3 and then set the HDR to 5 shots it would do them at:
> -2 and 2/3
> -1 and 1/3
> 0
> 1 and 1/3
> 2 and 2/3
> 
> If you set the value to 3 and then shots to 7 it would do: -9, -6, -3, 0, 3, 6, 9
> 
> 
> If you set the HDR value to be 2.5 and then set the HDR to take 2 shots, it would one shot at -2.5ev and one at 0 ev.
> 
> At least that's how it works on the 1DMKiii which has the same wording for the HDR settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sounds like someone is confusing the new in-camera HDR mode with exposure bracketing


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

fokker said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone is confusing the new in-camera HDR mode with exposure bracketing



This comment is not useful by any measure. Make a point or clear up alleged confusion, its just peculiar to point out a misconception and not attempt to clear it up. Am I wrong?


----------



## Avernar

fokker said:


> Sounds like someone is confusing the new in-camera HDR mode with exposure bracketing


All the information so far has been about AEB which some people call HDR as that one of the things it's used for.  Now that the 5D MK III has a built in HDR function it gets confusing when people still use the term for AEB like in the quote from the other site. If you have any information on how the new HDR function works, please share.


----------



## Avernar

Found something on the built in hdr mode:


----------

